# christmas / x / peacock moss photo



## tomb35 (Jul 10, 2007)

hello i am looking for photos of this three moss because i have probleme to identified them .
merci


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

If you will go to http://aquamoss.net you will find pictures and descriptions of just about every moss out there. As well as some interesting articles on growing them.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

And here: http://www.killies.com/Truthaboutmosses.htm


----------

